# Spitting



## Hooked (21/9/17)

Why does my iJust S spit at me for the first few ml after refuelling?


----------



## Cespian (21/9/17)

Because it has absolutely no respect for you. Spit on it in return, its the only way to assert dominance and become alpha in the relationship. 

Spitting is caused by oversaturation, which I assume is mainly caused by the loss of pressure in chamber when opening the refill area. Is it leaking a bit after refilling too? I recall quite a few people complaining about gurgling on the iJust S and giving the mod a flick (like trying to get that booger off your finger type flick) after refilling worked for some. 

Maybe advise which coil you have fitted, Im sure that will help the iJust veterans give you better feedback than mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (21/9/17)

Cespian said:


> Because it has absolutely no respect for you. Spit on it in return, its the only way to assert dominance and become alpha in the relationship.
> 
> Spitting is caused by oversaturation, which I assume is mainly caused by the loss of pressure in chamber when opening the refill area. Is it leaking a bit after refilling too? I recall quite a few people complaining about gurgling on the iJust S and giving the mod a flick (like trying to get that booger off your finger type flick) after refilling worked for some.
> 
> Maybe advise which coil you have fitted, Im sure that will help the iJust veterans give you better feedback than mine.



That post was both funny and a winner @Cespian 
Who would have thought that spitting on an iJustS was related to relationship dominance and booger flicking! 
Classic

Hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/9/17)

Cespian said:


> Because it has absolutely no respect for you. Spit on it in return, its the only way to assert dominance and become alpha in the relationship.
> 
> Spitting is caused by oversaturation, which I assume is mainly caused by the loss of pressure in chamber when opening the refill area. Is it leaking a bit after refilling too? I recall quite a few people complaining about gurgling on the iJust S and giving the mod a flick (like trying to get that booger off your finger type flick) after refilling worked for some.
> 
> Maybe advise which coil you have fitted, Im sure that will help the iJust veterans give you better feedback than mine.


So now I must be the Alpha female with my vape and not only with my dogs! Yes, it does leak after refilling. The coils are the ones from Eleaf themselves, for the iJust S, so I think the problem is with me, not the coil. Thanks for your tips. I'll be assertive and tell it, "Next time you spit, I'll flick. Be warned!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

